# Rolled Sushi(Tenaki Zushi)



## Naoko (Aug 26, 2009)

How to make Japanese Hand Rolled Sushi(Tenaki Zushi).  I have made easy step to make your own with the family.  During the summer vacation, kids love to make this with there friends.  Once you get the hang of making your own, you can use others ingredients that you may want to try your self. 

Ingredients:

☆ sushi rice, cooked with 2cup
☆ 10-15 sheet toasted seaweed(Nori)
☆ 5 slice tuna, cut into 12strips
☆ 5 slice salmon, cut into 12strips
☆ 3 tbsp salmon eggs
☆ 1 cucumber cut into 8cm length
☆ rolled omelet, cooked with 3eggs and cut into 12strips

*and your favorite ingredients*

Direction:

1. Make sushi rice.
2. Place the “Nori” square diagonally in your left hand.
3. Place the your favorite ingredients over the rice on top of the nori.
4. Fold the edgesof the nori into form a cone shaped roll.

This recipes is made for 2~3 people.  There you have it. Any questions on this recipe, please feel free to message me.


----------



## papahassan17 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Jasmine rice ....*

Nice ingredients...however particularly with the rice what do you use?
I make use of jasmine rice it was utterly good and it has a natural smell that will certainly make your sushi smells good..When it was cooked it is really soft and tasteful.. 
Hmm i was thinking what rice do you usually use?


----------



## shalinee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe, Naoko. I love sushi. I love Japanese food. A Korean friend invited me for lunch recently & taught me & a friend how to make it. Not too good at it. Went back and make another time myself and improved a lot. I didn't have sushi mat so had to do it with the help of a plastic sheet. It's more difficult. Making sushi is really fun and very nice to eat. Here are my pictures of the sushi. You can read more at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Food and Friends Bring Happiness and Keep Learning Keep Smiling » How To Make Sushi Without A Sushi Mat

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## Naoko (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiya papahassan17,
I usually use short grain rice made by "Akita-Komachi".  Akita Prefecture is one of the popular place where rice is made here in Japan.  I'm not sure if you can get it outside of Japan.  I have never used Jasmine Rice before, but it does sound delicious.  I have to check around the shop here to see if anyone carries that rice.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 26, 2009)

Jasmine Rice. Sooooooo good. Nutty flavor and aroma. Yum. That is all.


----------



## Naoko (Aug 27, 2009)

Can someone tell me more about the Jasmine Rice? I looked for it here in Japan and I don't think we carry it.  I would really like to now more.  Thank you.


----------



## GB (Aug 27, 2009)

I have never heard of using Jasmine rice for sushi. Jasmine is a long grain rice which is not sticky at all. It is delicious, but I could not see how it would be used in making sushi.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 27, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Jasmine Rice. Sooooooo good. Nutty flavor and aroma. Yum. That is all.


 

That all might be but Not for Sushi


----------



## Naoko (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the information, I thought Jasmine was a spice mixed with rice.  I will have to check the Import market to see if they sell any Jasmine rice. Thanks again everyone for answering my question..


----------



## shalinee (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, Jasmine rice is not sticky so you have to add a little extra water to it. Also, you need to use a rice cooker to cook this rice to keep the starch in. I know some a lot of people cook rice in a lot of water. After it boils for sometime they pour away the water and let it cook further under very low fire. This is to remove more starch. If you do this, the rice won't stick.


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2009)

shalinee said:


> Also, you need to use a rice cooker to cook this rice to keep the starch in.


There is nothing different about cooking rice in a rice cooker vs cooking in a pot on the stove. Rice never needs to be cooked in a rice cooker to achieve a desired result. The same can always be done in a pot. It just has to do with your technique.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 28, 2009)

Jasmine rice is also known as Thai _homali_ rice.  It's long grain, very fragrant, and not sticky at all whereas Japanese/California/Calrose rice is sticky and short grain and ideal for sushi. Have never heard of Jasmine rice being used for sushi rice.  I wouldn't recommend it too.


----------



## Naoko (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Chopstix, I just learn something new today.  I was wondering where Jasmine rice came from, I kinda had an idea it was from some where in Asia.  Just wasn't sure where.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## shalinee (Aug 28, 2009)

Thx for all input. Count yourself very very lucky because you can get sushi rice easily. Many people like me find a difficulty in getting sushi rice so the only option is using other rice if we want to eat sushi.  Using Thai jasmine AAA is my best substitute, just my idea, which I am sharing here, only for those who can't find sushi rice. I have even tried pudding rice & it worked equally well even though the texture of the rice may be slightly different. It is still sticky enough. The dipping sauce or accompaniment and the filling can overshadow the texture of the rice. So, do enjoy using your sushi rice if you have. Sometimes just have to be more flexible with cooking ingredients. Enjoy your cooking.

Cheers,
shalinee


----------



## spork (Aug 28, 2009)

Jasmine rice isn't sticky, and doesn't work well for sushi.  But, I have used it for both _chirashi zushi_ and _inari zushi_.  Like the _inari_, insofar as _temaki zushi_ (te="hand"/maku="to roll") also has an architectural scaffold, I see no reason why jasmine rice can't be used.  Except maybe that the floral nose of jasmine rice will be overwhelmed by the pungency of vineagar.

_Temaki_ is good fun to make, good fun to eat.  It doesn't require a mat.  Ingredients are wide open to experimentation (my personal invention is shredded roast pork, chopped Korean kimchee, sesame seeds).  And, who doesn't like ice cream cones?

Hint:  at most sushi restaurants, you can pick anything on the menu and ask for it as a special order "temaki".  hand-made, just for you.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 31, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Jasmine Rice. Sooooooo good. Nutty flavor and aroma. Yum. That is all.


 


CharlieD said:


> That all might be but Not for Sushi


 
Sorry for my out of place comment. You are correct, Jasmine is definitely NOT for sushi. 

But it is fantastic in other applications (not risotto).


----------

